# Amazing Engravings



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 5, 2013)

What a beautiful rolling sculpture!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 5, 2013)

Amazing is correct, that is amazing attention to detail & quality of work!!!!!!  Outstanding.


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 5, 2013)

*Engraving*

Bicycles as art. Extraordinary, can you tell us more about this bike?


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 5, 2013)

Reminds me of early Arlen Ness...that was his forte when he started out.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 5, 2013)

This was on Ghisallo Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/ghisallowoodenrims?clk_loc=3


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 5, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Reminds me of early Arlen Ness...that was his forte when he started out.




I drive by Arlen's shop often.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work

like the bell treatment cool


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 25, 2014)

One of a kind artwork


----------

